# Jitters



## #1DEER 1-I (Sep 10, 2007)

Anyone getting excited for the pheasant hunt yet?


----------



## sagebrush (Sep 8, 2007)

you know where some are on public land?


----------



## 12 Volt Man (Sep 7, 2007)

Those last three wild pheasants are getting the jitters. :lol:


----------



## katorade (Sep 23, 2007)

Yea im excited if i can find some we walked were we saw some run and ran and spooked them out and they scared the crap out of us. :lol:


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

12 Volt Man said:


> Those last three wild pheasants are getting the jitters. :lol:


There are THREE now!? :shock:

Wow, they must have migrated in from somewhere else because I killed the last rooster in Utah 5 years ago.

So, to aswer your question Ol' one eye, yes, I am getting jittery, but I won't be hunting them in this pathetic state.


----------



## bwhntr (Sep 12, 2007)

TEX-O-BOB said:


> [quote="12 Volt Man":225a3]Those last three wild pheasants are getting the jitters. :lol:


There are THREE now!? :shock:

Wow, they must have migrated in from somewhere else because I killed the last rooster in Utah 5 years ago.

So, to aswer your question Ol' one eye, yes, I am getting jittery, but I won't be hunting them in this pathetic state.[/quote:225a3]
GET A BETTER DOG!!!!!! :roll:


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

How many pheasants did you guys move last year in a WHOLE WEEKEND of hunting? 15 was it? 3 of which were roosters... :? 

In the first field, on the first day, in the first ten minutes, my dog will point 15 pheasants in one spot. And that's two weeks into the season, on PUBLIC ground. Just name the midwestern state.(Kansas last year doesn't count)

The pheasant hunting in this state WAS great.....40 years ago...


----------



## seniorsetterguy (Sep 22, 2007)

Can't wait. Headed up to the North Country...my pups will work wild pheasants for the first time. Waahooo!


----------



## bwhntr (Sep 12, 2007)

TEX-O-BOB said:


> How many pheasants did you guys move last year in a WHOLE WEEKEND of hunting? 15 was it? 3 of which were roosters... :?
> 
> In the first field, on the first day, in the first ten minutes, my dog will point 15 pheasants in one spot. And that's two weeks into the season, on PUBLIC ground. Just name the midwestern state.(Kansas last year doesn't count)
> 
> The pheasant hunting in this state WAS great.....40 years ago...


Opening day, 27 and 6 were roosters or at least had tails. I am sure some juveniles got up we just counted as hens. Although, that was an exceptional day, but plenty for a limit! I am not saying the hunting is great, it just isn't that hard getting a limit of birds.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

i seen three on sunday. it lookied like two roosters and a hen. they where lucky it was not there time or they would have been dead.there making there come back not.


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

dkhntrdstn said:


> i seen three on sunday. it lookied like two roosters and a hen. they where lucky it was not there time or they would have been dead.there making *ther making ther comeback not.*.


 :lol: :lol: :lol: Borat! Is that you!? :shock: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

yep it me.


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

sagebrush said:


> you know where some are on public land?


Yes... yes I do. :lol: Its not PSG or Farmington and its not pen raised "wild" birds they let go in Brigham City either... I don't know that I'll hunt them but if I do, I'll be in chest waders, prepared to get all sorts of muddy. 8) I've seen them several times over the years but won't actually chase them on purpose until this season.


----------

